#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  New Agriculture Research Project by Microsoft!

## Helena

Microsoft has introduced FarmBeats; a new AI lead agriculture research project which uses cloud-based computing models to record soil temperature and moisture levels and track them.


FarmBeats also helps to enable data-driven farming in remote areas with low cost.

It's told that *the research has resulted in 30% higher yield per hectare.

*P.S: Do you think this would play a major role in the history of Agriculture?

----------


## Moana

> Microsoft has introduced FarmBeats; a new AI lead agriculture research project which uses cloud-based computing models to record soil temperature and moisture levels and track them.
> 
> 
> FarmBeats also helps to enable data-driven farming in remote areas with low cost.
> 
> It's told that *the research has resulted in 30% higher yield per hectare.
> 
> *P.S: Do you think this would play a major role in the history of Agriculture?


Yes it would as  FarmBeats’s system design that explicitly accounts for weather-related power and Internet outages has enabled six month long deployments in two US farms.

----------

